# turnout on grade?



## cowboydfk (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guy's quick question,would it be ok to put a turnout on the very end of a curved grade?It is a 2% grade if that helps


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

In a word? --No--

You're putting crossing rails right in the path of coupler trip pins, foot boards and any other wayward detail that sits just above rail height. When a car or loco hits the grade, those details will dip down, likely catching them cross rails and derailing your trains.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i was in a pinch and did it. well, not on a grade itself but as the beginning of an easement into a grade. took lots of headache and fine tuning to make it reliable. make sure you test thoroughly


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I had to do this. The turnout was on a straight section at the bottom. The incline was very slight at this point in the climb. It did take some fine tuning (and allot of headaches) but it is reliable now. The only issue is that it limits the speed that the trains can run in this area.


----------



## cowboydfk (Dec 27, 2009)

Bummer glad I ask,I think I'm gonna scrap the idea.

Thanks


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

to go a little further into this as I really want to do this... kind of... would it be much easier/doable to level off the grading for this portion of the track and continue grading after the turnout.

to further describe my question, if I start the grade on a straight prior to the turnout and go up to approximately 1 1/2 inches, the level it out just prior the the turnout, the just after the turnout, continue to grade upwards?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

its doable but not going to be easy, turnouts can throw fits in perfectly level space. you will need to experiment and adjust. slightest kink and flange going to miss that diverging rail. so be prepared to a lot of work and have a backup plan


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> In a word? --No--
> 
> You're putting crossing rails right in the path of coupler trip pins, foot boards and any other wayward detail that sits just above rail height. When a car or loco hits the grade, those details will dip down, likely catching them cross rails and derailing your trains.


But other than that, it's no problem.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hence "in a word" comment. 
with carefull work and trial and error it can be made to work. mine did work out and after working it out i still have some hair left to pull on later in case of need


----------

